# Namensfindung



## AnthonyXIV (30. Juni 2003)

Hallo an alle Namensfinder, 

nach langen internen Gesprächen haben wir beschlossen eines der streng limitiertes Bergwerk Trikots auszuloben! 

Zu sehen hier:
http://www.bergwerk-bikes.de/2003/common/index.php?page=service

Die gibts nämlich nirgends zu kaufen und sie sind nur fürs Bergwerk Team bestimmt.. also ran an den Duden und suchen!

Bergwerk Manufaktur  Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## wap (30. Juni 2003)

..na dann möchte ich euch meine Ergüsse auch nicht vorenthalten !!

-- Delgado --
-- Folkwang --

.. und mein absoluter Liebling:

-- Forteza --

--> führt das F vom Faunus weiter, läuft phonetisch auf der Linie vom Gamuza und hört sich so an wie ein Super-Spielplatz zum Enduro-Biken !!! (Das weggelassene 2. "z" vom ital. Fortezza ist Absicht !!)

Grüße,
wap


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hemme (30. Juni 2003)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, es wird ein Name für ein Bike gesucht.
Um die griechische Mythologie des Faunus fortzuführen wären Namen wie z.B.

Brutus,
Remulus,
Romulus,
Taurus

ganz passend.
Die Bedeutungen der Namen will ich hier nicht alle aufführen, gibts aber unter http://www.lateinforum.de/thesauru/stichwor.htm

Gruß
Hemme
www.noBrakes.de


----------



## spinner (1. Juli 2003)

Noch ein paar Vorschläge aus der Götterwelt:

Hephaistos  (gr - Gott des Feuers und der Schmiedekunst)
Vulcanus   (röm - Gott des Feuers und der Schmiedekunst)
Silvanus   (röm - Gott des Waldes und des Feldes)
Morpheus   (gr - Gott des Traumes)

Gruß

Spinner


----------



## Coffee (1. Juli 2003)

Hallo, dann mach ich auch mal mit ;-)


* AGENOR* = ein König aus der Grichischen Mythologie.

oder

*GYES* = auch aus der Mythologie. Ein Riese der mit Zeus gegen die Titanen gekäpft hat udn gewonnen ;-)

Grüße coffee


----------



## steff-g (1. Juli 2003)

warum nicht mal was lyrisches verwenden aber in der antike bleiben (gemini, faunus ...):

die frage aller fragen: QUO VADIS? (wohin gehst du?)

für ein endurobike doch ziemlich passend, oder?

PICUS wäre auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## carkiss (1. Juli 2003)

Kumpel


----------



## jokurt (1. Juli 2003)

Hi allerseits,

hier mal ein paar Vorschläge die nicht aus Griechenland kommen:

-Marlene (Ein Klassiker, bisserl oldschool kommt immer gut)
-End'oro (Nennt mich den Reimeking..  )
-Drag and drop
-Goldader (von wegen Bergwerk)

jupp, soviel dazu.. wir sehen uns auf der Eurobike..


----------



## bluesky (1. Juli 2003)

- Bona Dea 
- Pan 
- Dionysus
- Hermes
- Evander 
- Geminus 
- Inuus 
- Stator 
- Libertas  
- Matuta 
- Obarator 
- Lucifer 
- Promitor 
- Quirinus 
- Ulysses 
- Rederator 
- Tempest (es)
- Nox 
- Terra Mater 
- Vulcan 

so jetzt reichts


----------



## DH-Corn (1. Juli 2003)

Ich bin und bleibe bei " Safloush"


----------



## Mercury Racer (2. Juli 2003)

Hi,
zu dem neuem Namen:

Wie währs mit ,,Deluxe"oder ,,Master"?

Oder vieleicht ,,GFG"- Gemini-Fanus-Gamuza ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (2. Juli 2003)

Mein Vorschlag:

Scalar

Da steckt sozusagen alles drin:
das englische scale bzw. scalable und das italienische scalare (klettern) - wo ihr mit der "Gemse" eh schon in der Bergwelt angekommen seid!

Gruß


----------



## Waldarbeiter (2. Juli 2003)

Neventer
Riwanon
Konogan
Korigan (=Zwerg)


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. Juli 2003)

Hm, eigentlich wollte man sich doch auf deutsche Namen beschränken. Sonst wäre nämlich Gotama mein Favorit.


----------



## firetyre (2. Juli 2003)

Hi Leute!

Toll, dass der Name von denen kommen soll, die das Ding auch fahren sollen!
Wenn Bergwerk auch mal so schnell mit dem Beantworten der Mails wäre...!

Also gut... meine Vorschläge ;-)

(Barnie) Geröllheimer

Steinschleuder

 (Fred) Feuerstein (oder Flintstone)

Kieselstein

Abraum (im Tagebau gelöstes Gestein (siehe Nebengestein) wie zum Beispiel das über der Lagerstätte, was keine nutzbaren Mineralien enthält (siehe Deckgebirge))

Loki = Nordischer Gott des Feuers

(Schoki = Schwiitzerdeutsch: Schokolade) ;-)

Ragnarok = Untergang der nordischen Götter

So long...


Nico


----------



## bergfietser (3. Juli 2003)

Ramstein


----------



## Netzwerker (4. Juli 2003)

Ich bin eigentlich auch für einen guten Begriff, wi z.B. Gut drauf.

Ich würde das Rad Quer-Lenker nennen.

Gruß
Netzwerker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (4. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hemme _
> *Ich gehe mal davon aus, es wird ein Name für ein Bike gesucht.
> *



Yo ich auch

Miene 2 
oder besser
Tor 2

also 

Bergwerk Tor 2

kann beliebig erweitert werden  

Meisel 

ginge auch noch durch

bis denne


----------



## playbike (7. Juli 2003)

Habe gedacht, die Namensfindung sollte letzte Woche schon entschieden werden?

Vielleicht ist mein "Skip" noch im Rennen?


----------



## AnthonyXIV (8. Juli 2003)

hohoho, 

da hat playbike aber falsch gedacht! 

@playbike: Dein skip ist noch im Rennen.   

der absolut letzte Termin ist der wenn das EnduroBike zum pulverbeschichten geht. Also nicht verzagen, mitmachen und auf den neuen Namen gespannt sein!


Bergwerk Manufaktur  Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Mercury Racer (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mercury Racer _
> *Hi,
> zu dem neuem Namen:
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas (10. Juli 2003)

Wanderschock


----------



## bluetoons (10. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hemme _
> *Ich gehe mal davon aus, es wird ein Name für ein Bike gesucht.
> Um die griechische Mythologie des Faunus fortzuführen wären Namen wie z.B.
> 
> ...


sorry Hemme aber wenn du schon den link postes schau doch selber mal rein... 
es sind fast alles röm. Mythologie, Faunus incl. 

so jetzt zu meinen Vorschlag:
Eisen(pfeil)

the one

earthlink

das wars... auf gri......hhhhmmmmmmmm ........röm Mythologie habe ich verzichtet ...
wobei 
mir wuerde *Hercules*  einfallen da er seine 12 Aufgaben erfuellt hat. ist aber irgendwie net moeglich ....


----------



## chris84 (10. Juli 2003)

wanderschock? wie wärs mit Wandererschock?


----------



## bluetoons (10. Juli 2003)

lahm aber vielleicht etwas:
Pendel
geht hoch und runer ..hoch un runner


----------



## evil_rider (22. Juli 2003)

Mjölnir = thors hammer


----------



## Clemens (23. Juli 2003)

Wenn die Bergwerkbikes bezug zum Weltraum haben, müßte nach Mercury und Gemini jetzt Apollo folgen! Hades fände ich auch gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnthonyXIV (23. Juli 2003)

da ist ja jetzt wirklich schon eine Menge zusammengekommen )

@ die beiden die sich immer wiederholen: Wanderschock ist auch schon aufgenommen und wird unser sehr strenges Auswahlverfahren durchlaufen )

Lasst euch überraschen und bleibt kreativ... weiter so!


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## desigual (24. Juli 2003)

Almabtrieb und Almauftrieb je nach Einsatzbereich des Bikes.


----------



## Clemens (24. Juli 2003)

Wir hätten noch zu bieten:

- Complete 

- Antares 
- Sirrah
- Atair
- Phoenix
- Centauer
- Kaitos
- Akrab
- Unuk 

- Waldmeister

alle Vorschläge ohne Prüfung auf bestehenden Gebrauchsmusterschutz!


----------



## bergfietser (30. Juli 2003)

steinbruch


----------



## Artur (3. August 2003)

Inspiration ist alles!

So werfe ich mal meine Vorschläge ins rennen:

Druide

Pluto


----------



## AnthonyXIV (7. August 2003)

Hallo an alle Beteiligten, 

vielen Dank für die rege Teilnahme an unserer gemeinsamen Suche!! 
Nach einer fairen Abstimmung hat sich eindeutig der Name:

 PFADFINDER  

herauskristallisiert!

GLÜCKWUNSCH an gage!

Für die, die sich die Mühe gemacht haben mitzumachen, sage ich vielen Dank!! 


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## gage_ (7. August 2003)

... das freut mich 

Der Name sagt halt auch einfach alles, und man muss den Kaeufern kein Lexikon mitliefern 

Ich sag schon mal Danke fuer das huebsche Trikot


----------



## Reini (16. August 2003)

ich würde einfach einen unauffälligen namen nehm

wie wärs mi

Grubenhunt (Bergwerk
Glück Auf
WDNFTF (we don't need a name for this frame)
Daunhill

oder

Gor nix


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gage_ _
> *... das freut mich
> 
> Der Name sagt halt auch einfach alles, und man muss den Kaeufern kein Lexikon mitliefern
> ...




Hey gage_, 


Ich fordere hiermit die Hälfte des Trikots ein. Immerhin habe ich den Namen"Pathfinder" vorgeschalgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gage_ (18. August 2003)

@Tyrolens .. also wenn Dein Vorschlag nicht _*nach*_ meinem gekommen waere ... 

Das Trikot ist uebrigens bei mir eingetroffen. Vielen Dank an die Bergwerker, schoenes Teil!


----------



## gage_ (25. August 2003)

So, am Wochenende hab ich das Trikot mal im Deister bei Hannover eingeweiht. Ist jetzt gelaendeerprobt 

Nochmal Danke. Auch wenn mir jetzt immer noch das passende Bike fehlt


----------



## madbull (26. August 2003)

Mensch gage_ du Poser...    Die Fotosession nach der Tour war aber auch echt zum Schießen - ich dachte, ich bin auf dem Laufsteg, mit dem einzigen Unterschied, dass kein gutaussehendes Model weit und breit zu sehen war...  

Das Foto hier ist doch viel besser - man sieht das Gesicht nicht, aber dafür den stylischen Helm...


----------



## AnthonyXIV (2. September 2003)

@ gage, 

na das freut uns aber  kaum bekommen und schon eingeweiht! So soll es sein! 
Der Pfadfinder ist im übrigen sehr gut bei der Fachpresse angekommen. 
Infos kommen noch diese Woche in diesem Forum!


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------

